

TechCrunch Apologizes for Disrupt Hackathon BCC Fail - alain94040
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/techcrunch-disrupt-hackathon-bcc-fail-we-apologize-tcleakers/

======
alain94040
I found the apology by Mike Arrington relevant following the discussion here
about his potential conflict of interest with angel investing.

